# opinions on this buckling



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a buckling that we are considering purchasing. Not having a lot of experience I am asking you guys to give me your opinion - Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He's a nice looking guy  Uphill, level topline, decent brisket, level rump, though a tad short. Nice pasterns and withers. He looks a little overstretched in this picture but over all I like him. Any pictures of parents and grandparents?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Literate Lamanchas Mr. Tumnus #L1589779, Purebred Lamancha Buckling, born 3/21/14 Tricolor dark chocolate with beige and white markings. Sire: Fir Meadow Alp Crazy About You, Dam: L001603555 3*M Literate Lamanchas Beatrix.
CAE/CL/Johnnes free 10/17/13.


No other pix - going to see him in person before purchasing
mother is on site

Is $200 a fair price for him?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That ear isn't a vertical fold is it?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

don't think so but will check on Sunday.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamanchas get vertical folds???


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I dunno that is why I am asking for others opinions


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

bump
I could really use some input. Thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I see no glaring issues with him. Looks like a pretty decent little guy and for a registered buckling the price seems fair


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am excited, tomorrow I go out and see if he is right for us- I really hope so.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Mayia and I got this little buckling, though he isn't so little for a 2 month old. He weighs about 55 lbs. Both his dame and sire are beautiful animals.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm glad you guys are happy with your new buck, he's a handsome guy. You should post more pics of him now that he's home


----------

